# Gunbroker.com



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Hey out there! Just curious how many members have used this site? I just won an auction over there last night, and I am soon to be the very proud Papa of an HK USP compact .40 SW. All I really had to do was register and find a FFL that would take the transfer. That, and win the auction of course. I am totally jacked to be getting this handgun and can't wait to take her to the range. I enjoy shopping on ebay, but this was obviously a lot more fun. Thoughts?


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i use GB quite often to buy, sell or just generally peruse firearms and firearm related items. i also use it as a benchmark for getting an idea of a current fair price for face-to-face deals.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've bought two very useful guns on GunBroker, and was pleased by the transaction in both cases.
The prices I paid were reasonable, and the people with whom I dealt were honest.

I am very careful to buy from people who already have an excellent rating from other buyers.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Several times. Excellent online marketplace. No qualms.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I have used it to both purchase and sell firearms and related items. It is a site that can be trusted.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use for both firearms and ammo. Usually gunbot.net is best for ammo. But not always.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have been communicating with the seller and he seems stand up. I was careful to look at his rating like Steve said he does. The guy said he was selling the hk because he already had a USP and a mark 23 socom. A guy could easily drop a paycheck or two over there!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've purchased about 10 firearms and some accessories off Gunbroker. Always a positive experience.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been using GB for about 12 yrs. now. I have over 100 positive feedbacks. I haven't had a bad buying or selling experience yet.


----------



## Tapoli (Mar 3, 2013)

I have purchase on Gun Broker before. I have gotten pretty good deals there. With the gun in mind I look for auctions that the dealer is offering free shipping and no credit card fees. Currently I'm interested in a couple of pistols but I wait for the right auction, I keep away from impulse buying.


----------

